# Sticky  Current Pic thread...show us your baby!



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

No real babies but your automotive baby......I haven't seen a pic thread lately....so post up pics of your TT's......





















My 2011 and new 2015........


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

Aaaand


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

From a recent Cars and Coffee and the last track day


----------



## IMARMED (May 10, 2014)

From a cars & coffee on Saturday:



















Also in the photo: a legit Shelby Cobra, BMW 3.0CS, a Pontiac Solstice (not part of the C&C), and an awesome pool cleaning truck.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Sepang blue....very nice.....what do you guys polish them with? Wax? Nano?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

At Sonoma Raceway last week:


----------



## m.u.n.d.o. (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Couple more


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

from Thursday while waiting to get apr hpfp installed and stage 2+


----------



## IMARMED (May 10, 2014)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Sepang blue....very nice.....what do you guys polish them with? Wax? Nano?


I'm the new owner. Previous owner used wax and kept it in excellent condition. You had the Gtechniq thread, right? That inspired me to look into it, and I'm arranging to have that done in 2 weeks.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

IMARMED said:


> I'm the new owner. Previous owner used wax and kept it in excellent condition. You had the Gtechniq thread, right? That inspired me to look into it, and I'm arranging to have that done in 2 weeks.


I had gtechniq done on my ocean blue pearl as well. well worth it. its great stuff!


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

From a few months ago...


----------



## illbillTS (Apr 11, 2006)

Taken after a recent detail


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Jan 27, 2014)

Marty said:


> At Sonoma Raceway last week:


I like it!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

IMARMED said:


> I'm the new owner. Previous owner used wax and kept it in excellent condition. You had the Gtechniq thread, right? That inspired me to look into it, and I'm arranging to have that done in 2 weeks.





tt-ho said:


> I had gtechniq done on my ocean blue pearl as well. well worth it. its great stuff!



Some beautiful cars..... 

Yes the Gtechniq is great stuff.... Got my car straight off the transporter. Dealer washed it once and attempted to put some wax on it. I washed it correctly, used panel wipe, then C1, then 2 coats of EXO v2, G1 glass, C5 on wheels with EXO v2 over that, L1 leather guard, I1 Fabric, Black Pearl on the tires, and I use C2 v3 diluted to wipe it down after a wash and blow dry....no towels used on the car to dry. And this is how it looks.....been 5 months and looks fantastic.....nothing stick to it....


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Fav from last fall...


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

<a href="http://s898.photobucket.com/user/tt-rs/media/RS_Front_zps0074054b.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac186/tt-rs/RS_Front_zps0074054b.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo RS_Front_zps0074054b.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s898.photobucket.com/user/tt-rs/media/RS__Front_zps30e81831.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac186/tt-rs/RS__Front_zps30e81831.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo RS__Front_zps30e81831.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s898.photobucket.com/user/tt-rs/media/RS_engine_zpsd0d9d777.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac186/tt-rs/RS_engine_zpsd0d9d777.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo RS_engine_zpsd0d9d777.jpg"/></a>


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

My TT roadster.

























Sorry for the iPhone pics.


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

image by bezlar, on Flickr


image by bezlar, on Flickr


----------



## dubbinitmk6 (Oct 26, 2010)

My sweet baby from the wash bay, to the garage, to the hangar.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

How it looked when I bought it



















How it looks now


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh and a Christmas shot


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)




----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Suzuka gray looks almost white.......

Croman44.....why didn't you buy a white one? How is the wrap holding up? Do you have close up pics of the corners and body seams? How did they handle them? I've never seen a wrap in person other than some commercial cars that weren't done so good....and a few race cars.


All the cars look great.....


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Nostalgic time....my old 2011 I traded in.....right after a full polish/paint correction, Gtechniq C1 & EXO application......it was a great car. I had this Gtechniq done professionally in these photos. 























And right after I got it in 2011.....


----------



## eggeegg (May 7, 2013)




----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Suzuka gray looks almost white.......
> 
> Croman44.....why didn't you buy a white one? How is the wrap holding up? Do you have close up pics of the corners and body seams? How did they handle them? I've never seen a wrap in person other than some commercial cars that weren't done so good....and a few race cars.
> 
> ...



Bought it in Black/Silver because that is what my S4 DTM was and I thought I wanted the same thing, it was about 3 months after getting my TTRS that I realized I was just bored with that color scheme. Right now I am fighting the temptation to change the wrap color to something more "out there" but I think I will wait til next summer to do it.

The wrap holds up great and I have never had one person that could tell it was a wrap. People are always shocked when I tell them its actually a black car and sometimes the car gets more attention due to the wrap than it does for the fact its a TTRS. The company that did mine did an excellent job and I will for sure use them again if I decide to change the color once more.


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

question about wraps. Do you wash them like you would your car normally? Do you wax them / nano coat them?

Or do you just place them, and in a year or two, remove them?

How does the finish feel like? Paper, vinyl? Smooth? Rough? 

What about the door handles and door hinges since those get rubbed a lot more than other parts

And lastly, can wraps come in any color? Or are they all matte? I could research that too... but all i've seen so far are matte / nearly matte on audi's


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Xc0m said:


> question about wraps. Do you wax them / nano coat them?
> ................ nearly matte on audi's




I've wondered some of the same questions....never had any experience with them. 

And since you mentioned Nano---do you have that on your car? I went to nano coatings on the 2011 TTS....I've always been the guy that glazed/waxed my car ever 4-6 weeks to keep it nice.....but here in Florida, love bugs, and many other things would get into the paint even with that frequency. So I saw a thread on Vortex about Gtechniq nano.....I won't go back to waxes ever. I've did my 2015 myself....it needed no paint correction (it has absolutely no swirls in it)....so I took about 25 hours to wash, panel wipe, C1, and then 2 coats of Exo....it turned out fantastic....it's been almost 6 months now....still looks perfect and beads great. I use a Master Blaster 8hp blower to dry it and then wipe it down with some diluted C2 after it's try....


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

I wash my wrap just like I would if it was paint. I have not waxed it (other than the spray wax that some car washes spray on it) and of course you would never want to buff it. The only difference is that if I get a scuff mark on it, I can just take a magic eraser and rub it right off. Kinda cool actually.

The wrap is smooth, you seriously could not tell it was not paint. There are a few spots (like on the dolphin fin) where you can tell its a wrap if you look closely cause you can see seems on it) but for the most part you would never know unless you gave it a really close inspection.

There are for sure other colors and different manufacturers. The big two are 3M and Avery. I went with Avery for a few reasons, price and the gloss of the white were my main ones. I think the company I went with showed me about 100 different colors/finishes that I could do. Next time I think I will go for something a bit more crazy.. just not sure what that is yet.


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

croman44 said:


> I wash my wrap just like I would if it was paint. I have not waxed it (other than the spray wax that some car washes spray on it) and of course you would never want to buff it. The only difference is that if I get a scuff mark on it, I can just take a magic eraser and rub it right off. Kinda cool actually.
> 
> The wrap is smooth, you seriously could not tell it was not paint. There are a few spots (like on the dolphin fin) where you can tell its a wrap if you look closely cause you can see seems on it) but for the most part you would never know unless you gave it a really close inspection.
> 
> There are for sure other colors and different manufacturers. The big two are 3M and Avery. I went with Avery for a few reasons, price and the gloss of the white were my main ones. I think the company I went with showed me about 100 different colors/finishes that I could do. Next time I think I will go for something a bit more crazy.. just not sure what that is yet.


thanks!! 

how much did it cost?


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

croman44 said:


> I wash my wrap just like I would if it was paint. I have not waxed it (other than the spray wax that some car washes spray on it) and of course you would never want to buff it. The only difference is that if I get a scuff mark on it, I can just take a magic eraser and rub it right off. Kinda cool actually.
> 
> The wrap is smooth, you seriously could not tell it was not paint. There are a few spots (like on the dolphin fin) where you can tell its a wrap if you look closely cause you can see seems on it) but for the most part you would never know unless you gave it a really close inspection.
> 
> There are for sure other colors and different manufacturers. The big two are 3M and Avery. I went with Avery for a few reasons, price and the gloss of the white were my main ones. I think the company I went with showed me about 100 different colors/finishes that I could do. Next time I think I will go for something a bit more crazy.. just not sure what that is yet.


do velvet purple wrap. I believe theres a R8 Spyder with that done and it looks badasss. sweet color


----------



## EJF (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## EJF (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Xc0m said:


> thanks!!
> 
> how much did it cost?


About $3000


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Interior........


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Here is a recent picture right after getting new summer/track shoes. Car has Gtechniq C1/EXO on it and that has made washes a breeze.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

I love the Gtechniq C1/EXO pics that you are posting up, so here is my contribution to OptiCoat Pro. I absolutely love the clarity in my paint and ease of cleaning my car.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Tim, does Vortex cut the resolution on your photos? Cause, they look so much better on your website.






P.S. I love this thread, but hate the name of the title. Reminds me of that stupid Ford Focus "Ecoboost Challenge" commercial. "The Focus is my babyyyy"...wanna slap that girl! :banghead:


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

^^ 
Possibly. 
I looked at my work computer and my home laptop and the resolution is good on both. Maybe it is your work comp. Dunno.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

311-in-337 said:


> Tim, does Vortex cut the resolution on your photos? Cause, they look so much better on your website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Next time (Mark III's), I'll let you name the thread. Btw, what is that website tim?


And whichever coating you have, it sure is easy to care for.....people still "waxing" their cars have no clue....it's a waste of time.....no need anymore.


----------



## dodongjuan (Feb 2, 2014)

Do you know if the Gtechniq C1/EXO works on cars with Expel Film coats ..?



pal said:


> Here is a recent picture right after getting new summer/track shoes. Car has Gtechniq C1/EXO on it and that has made washes a breeze.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

dodongjuan said:


> Do you know if the Gtechniq C1/EXO works on cars with Expel Film coats ..?




Yes, I have it over top of my Xpel self healing clear bra.....per their FAQ: 

"Can I wax the film when I wax the rest of the car?"
Unlike most paint protection films on the market, XPEL ULTIMATE Paint Protection film can be waxed and sealed just like your paint. Though XPEL Flawless Finish Paint Protection Film Sealant is still the preferred product, Any automotive wax or sealant may be used.


----------



## dodongjuan (Feb 2, 2014)

Did you do the application yourself ..? How difficult was it to do ?



GaBoYnFla said:


> Yes, I have it over top of my Xpel self healing clear bra.....per their FAQ:
> 
> "Can I wax the film when I wax the rest of the car?"
> Unlike most paint protection films on the market, XPEL ULTIMATE Paint Protection film can be waxed and sealed just like your paint. Though XPEL Flawless Finish Paint Protection Film Sealant is still the preferred product, Any automotive wax or sealant may be used.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

dodongjuan said:


> Did you do the application yourself ..? How difficult was it to do ?


Yes and No! The 2011 TTS needed correction before application so I had it done....and I had waxed that car for a year before I learned about nano/ceramic coatings....(I'm handicapped a bit)....so that was too much for me to do.....it was worth every penny too. 

But on the 2015, I got the car the day after it arrived at the dealer....they only washed it once....so they didn't scratch up the new paint....so I did it myself....there were no swirls in the paint at all. It took about 25 hours....washed it first, then used the panel prep. Then the C1, let that sit over night, then the EXO-two coats. Car can't get wet in while curing too. It can be a bit tricky with light and dark spots too....you have to know what to do if that happens too.

So a long answer to your question-it all depends on your abilities. Do you detail your own car? Just remember this, whatever it looks like before you apply it----that what it will look like for the next couple years (paint polish wise).


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

pal said:


> Here is a recent picture right after getting new summer/track shoes. Car has Gtechniq C1/EXO on it and that has made washes a breeze.


That's one shinny car! More pics?


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

*mine*


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## m.u.n.d.o. (Apr 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

m.u.n.d.o. said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm digging your collection!


----------



## m.u.n.d.o. (Apr 10, 2010)

JGreen76 said:


> I'm digging your collection!


Thank you sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's a variety of the babe…


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Man I love those HRE wheels!!


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Here's a variety of the babe…
> 
> snip


how much did you lower the car by? 1 inch? I'm starting to look at suspensions, but roads in Montreal aren't the greatest, so I'd like to go a bit lower, but not too low and your car looks just right

which wheels are those too? are they bolt right on, or would i need anything to make those work?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Xc0m said:


> how much did you lower the car by? 1 inch? I'm starting to look at suspensions, but roads in Montreal aren't the greatest, so I'd like to go a bit lower, but not too low and your car looks just right
> 
> which wheels are those too? are they bolt right on, or would i need anything to make those work?


MSS Sport springs, lowers it just a touch over stock (5mm on the TTRS). Check my sig for the three wheel sets I use. HRE's are directs, Borbet's and TSW's use hub centric rings. I use 3mm spacers in front with the TSW's just to add a bit of safety clearance at the strut, the others don't need spacers.

Here's a shot of the TSW's in action…perfect fit with 275/35 tires.


----------



## m.u.n.d.o. (Apr 10, 2010)

Just finished washing it. And got apr stage 1 done yesterday


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

m.u.n.d.o. said:


> Just finished washing it. And got apr stage 1 done yesterday



Love the orange color......tell me about the APR Stg I?


----------



## m.u.n.d.o. (Apr 10, 2010)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Love the orange color......tell me about the APR Stg I?


Love the stage 1, the low end power is very noticeable. Car responds way better when accelerating from a dead stop and gets to speed way faster. I don't think it gives you a wow factor but most definitely makes the car more fun to drive daily. I think it is worth getting even if you don't plan on modding the car.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

m.u.n.d.o. said:


> Love the stage 1, the low end power is very noticeable. Car responds way better when accelerating from a dead stop and gets to speed way faster. I don't think it gives you a wow factor but most definitely makes the car more fun to drive daily. I think it is worth getting even if you don't plan on modding the car.


My only fear is heat.....heat and humidity here in Florida is intense in the summer....I worry a bit about longevity of the engine? Although, I won't have the car but a couple of years, 3 at most....I like to be able to tell someone it's the best cared for TTS they will find.



Stock ride height:




















After:


----------



## m.u.n.d.o. (Apr 10, 2010)

GaBoYnFla said:


> My only fear is heat.....heat and humidity here in Florida is intense in the summer....I worry a bit about longevity of the engine? Although, I won't have the car but a couple of years, 3 at most....I like to be able to tell someone it's the best cared for TTS they will find.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heat shouldn't be a problem. Stage 1 all it does is bump up your boost a bit and give low end power. That's a nice drop, what suspension? I bought h&r spring but haven't installed them yet


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

m.u.n.d.o. said:


> Heat shouldn't be a problem. Stage 1 all it does is bump up your boost a bit and give low end power. That's a nice drop, what suspension? I bought h&r spring but haven't installed them yet


Bingo.....H&R and front and rear sway bars too....takes the slop out of the car....


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Black BeauTTy said:


> MSS Sport springs, lowers it just a touch over stock (5mm on the TTRS). Check my sig for the three wheel sets I use. HRE's are directs, Borbet's and TSW's use hub centric rings. I use 3mm spacers in front with the TSW's just to add a bit of safety clearance at the strut, the others don't need spacers.
> 
> Here's a shot of the TSW's in action…perfect fit with 275/35 tires.


Wow. Any rub on track with 275s in the interlagos?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

URHank said:


> Wow. Any rub on track with 275s in the interlagos?


Not even a hint of it and I have not touched the rear tabs or anything else. This is a perfect fit but I still recommend using a 3mm spacer in front just for peace of mind. Inner clearance at the strut (magride) is very tight. Here is a shot at pretty full compression…


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Nt01s? 18s or 19s? Looks awesome


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

URHank said:


> Nt01s? 18s or 19s? Looks awesome


Mich PSS 275/35/18. Managed sustained 1.2G turns at Watkins Glen with this setup. Thanks Hank!


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Mich PSS 275/35/18. Managed sustained 1.2G turns at Watkins Glen with this setup. Thanks Hank!


I wonder how those compare with NT01s for width on a 9.5" wheel. I have a virtually unlimited supply of NT01s in 275-35-18s because of a front tire eating evo 10 we support that tosses 80% tread rear tires each weekend, but I haven't put them on wheels yet on the TT. I think that interlagos is a great offset and the weight is right if I could get virtually new new take offs on with 275s. I even kindof like the spoke design. 

Hank


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

More pics of Ipanema Brown please!


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Here's one moar:


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Here's my rear too......


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Pretarion said:


> From a few months ago...


beautiful


----------



## Greg_STL (Feb 20, 2013)

Semi action shot...forgot to get one with the wheels spinning.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Greg_STL said:


> Semi action shot...forgot to get one with the wheels spinning.


Here you go…
<img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3912/14558807220_62db513a23_b.jpg">


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Nice Boo....what color is that?



Early pic of the 2011....before tag bracket replaced.....















Day I bought the 2011...and my old R32 in the back ground.....miss the R's exhaust....


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

One from The Ridge this past weekend. 

http://media.fotki.com/1_p,rsfrfskd****sqgxftqfrgsgfkbd,vi/swtqbtdrdxswqwwbrqtxttsrkfrwk/1/1128101/13162633/DSC_0218-vi.jpg


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

pal said:


> One from The Ridge this past weekend.
> 
> http://media.fotki.com/1_p,rsfrfskd****sqgxftqfrgsgfkbd,vi/swtqbtdrdxswqwwbrqtxttsrkfrwk/1/1128101/13162633/DSC_0218-vi.jpg


Tires/wheels look like a nice tight fit. They fitting ok without any issues?


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Tires/wheels look like a nice tight fit. They fitting ok without any issues?


Yes, its almost a perfect fit and no rubbing in the back - thanks for the guidance around fitment. With the Michelin Pilot Super Sports, MSS springs, Haldex Sport and Sport mode on the MagneRide dampers, the car is a ton of fun. Easy to rotate under power and carry slip angle through sweepers - love it. I could use another 50hp


----------



## IMARMED (May 10, 2014)

Pics from today just after having Gtechniq CS & Exo applied by Immortal Detailing in VA. Lighting sucks, but the car looks better than I imagine it did fresh off the boat. Too bad those wheels will be filthy in a few hours. Engine bay was cleaned to fix dealer screwup.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Greg_STL said:


> Semi action shot...forgot to get one with the wheels spinning.




Those wheels....those wheeeels!

More pics please. :wave::wave:


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

IMARMED said:


> Pics from today just after having Gtechniq CS & Exo applied by Immortal Detailing in VA. Lighting sucks, but the car looks better than I imagine it did fresh off the boat. Too bad those wheels will be filthy in a few hours. Engine bay was cleaned to fix dealer screwup.


Looks great.....and the care is so easy.....I use some C2v3 diluted after I wash it.....amazing shine. It had bird poop on it today-wiped right off.....would have had to get polish out with old wax I used.....


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Looks great.....and the care is so easy.....I use some C2v3 diluted after I wash it.....amazing shine. It had bird poop on it today-wiped right off.....would have had to get polish out with old wax I used.....


Mine will get a GTechniq recoating after the hail damage is repaired. Matt at Autobionix will be working his magic on it!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Mine will get a GTechniq recoating after the hail damage is repaired. Matt at Autobionix will be working his magic on it!


How much damage did it get? That sucks.....paintless dent removal or painting involved? Matt has been a great help to me in getting my cars to look great! I buy all my stuff from http://autobionix.com.....


----------



## xTxTx (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## xTxTx (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

right I can't argue with that. but is there a car in the last pic somewhere?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> How much damage did it get? That sucks.....paintless dent removal or painting involved? Matt has been a great help to me in getting my cars to look great! I buy all my stuff from http://autobionix.com.....


They were able to PDR everything but the hood was beyond saving. New hood is in and getting painted this week.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Black BeauTTy said:


> They were able to PDR everything but the hood was beyond saving. New hood is in and getting painted this week.


Wow - sorry to hear that. Are you getting a wrap again?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

pal said:


> Wow - sorry to hear that. Are you getting a wrap again?


Yep, planning to wrap again in the same scheme. It was a real winner combo.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

xTxTx said:


>


This looks so mean. :thumbup:


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

Taking it to the trail


----------



## Greg_STL (Feb 20, 2013)

A couple action shots to make up for my non-wheel spinning dyno pics....



















And a bonus video link...

http://youtu.be/7giPS-v-gZw


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

xtxtx said:


>


what great ****ing wheels are these?


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Kabiboy (Jun 19, 2014)

my lady we from Sydney, Australia


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

A few shots from different events.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

CarbonRS said:


> A few shots from different events.


How much fun in the rain in a solo? Looks like a blast? How did it do compared to others in class?


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh man, it was a ton of fun. As long as it was raining, I was way faster than anyone else in the class. For the regional, they allow me in STU. For any national events you can't use catchall classing, so SSP with my mods. In SSP I was horribly outclassed having a car prepared for STU, but I did it anyway for the fun of it. If your regional group lets you run in STU, I'd recommend it or stay in a stock class. I've got friends running in STU and it is fun to be able to compete with each other. The only downside is STU requires 245 tires for AWD cars and you can't have a tune.

The problem with this car is even with -2.4 front camber, H&R rear sway bar on the stiffest setting, and MSS springs, the car still has a massive desire to understeer. I've tried a bunch of different alignment settings, but it probably needs more like -3+ on the front and around -1 on the rear before it will want to rotate. Without cutting the strut towers, I'm not sure how to get there.


----------



## Greg_STL (Feb 20, 2013)

Try this....

http://www.performancebyie.com/medi...c09b1e35df139433887a97daa66f/i/m/img_7336.jpg


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Already have those.  that got me to 2.4


----------



## m.u.n.d.o. (Apr 10, 2010)

At Pacific Waterland 2014 by Yeti Motive











Sent from the phone


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Please give us more info on this!! Fantastic looking!



Kabiboy said:


> my lady we from Sydney, Australia


----------



## Kamo (Jan 25, 2013)

My commuter car.


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

*My daily commuter - 150 miles + a day / 800 miles a week, Love every trip.*


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

^^^:thumbup:...rims!

5am Sunday drive on the A339 UK road...where I drove from..._pix on mobile handset so not best of quality_...;










...to home where am heading...:


----------



## S5Cab (Aug 5, 2012)

With the MSS Sport Kit at Auto Club Speedway. Now on MSS Track Pack, waiting patiently for the adjustable front...


----------



## Kabiboy (Jun 19, 2014)

Pretarion said:


> Please give us more info on this!! Fantastic looking!


Thanks , 

Matte white wrap with Vossen CVT 19x8.5 and 19x9.5 rear.

Regula tuning body kit


----------



## Kramer1 (May 6, 2014)

I want to see the rest of this car!!!


----------



## Kramer1 (May 6, 2014)

dogdrive said:


>


I want to see the rest of this car!!


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

*forgot to post one to this thread...*


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

smack_ttrs said:


>


Nice. That's me in the passenger seat crapping my pants!


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Picture taken after another software update.


----------



## Kramer1 (May 6, 2014)

jaybyme said:


> Picture taken after another software update.


Love the RS wheels and the APR slash stripes!!


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

umpkin:


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

And when I first got it.


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

My 2010 S line TDI Quattro.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Full MSS Streets Adjustable kit and RS Grill installed yesterday.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Fisheye anyone?


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

that's a sick color! Wrap? 

What's the color name?


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Just picked this one up with only 550 miles. Detroit area auto exec had it in storage since Sept 2013! CPO and perfect!!! All TSBs done... Brakes never driven on...!




















Daily:
2013 A4 allroad prestige/sport - glacier white/black - modified to be a "wide-body s-line A4 Avant" #audiavantprojectusa 

Track:
2013 TT-RS - Suzuka/Black - Tech/Alu-optics/SportExhst


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Very nice Troy.......:thumbup:


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

sandjunkie said:


> Full MSS Streets Adjustable kit and RS Grill installed yesterday.


^^ This looks amazing...could you point me in the direction of where you got the RS grill?

___

Here is our new-to-us 2014 TT with S line comp pkg the day we picked her up


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

nice lil sunset from picking up my niece from daycare


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

It's a little salty


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Put the new winter setup on


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Boy, I feel for you guys having to take your cars out in the snow and salt.....I get annoyed when it rains here....I just pressure washed the wheel wells this weekend and it rained Tues and Wed and I'm annoyed!


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Boy, I feel for you guys having to take your cars out in the snow and salt.....I get annoyed when it rains here....I just pressure washed the wheel wells this weekend and it rained Tues and Wed and I'm annoyed!


Fortunately Vancouver is mostly just cold rain in the winter than snow...temp is low enough that I want the winter compound but not really the deep snow ability since I run super sports in the summer. I used to live in Alberta and Ontario so I definitely don't miss all the snow, salt and rust!


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

vancouver... if only i was rich enough 

I'm in Montreal and i definitely scale back my driving in winter. I work from home, so pretty lucky for that part. I try to only go out after the trucks have passed, and salt has mostly melted. I keep a pretty far distance from others on the highway. Rock chips kill me inside.


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Yea I really don't like to drive it in the winter, but we went to the city Saturday night. And since it had been a few weeks since I had it out, I decided to drive it. It worked out really well.. It was 65 on Sunday so it's all cleaned up and put away!! It makes me &

The wrap will protect it a little too.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

I feel ya...I lived in Montreal for a bit and was there during the ice storm in 98/99...I recall sleeping at work because I had no power or heat at home.

On the other hand, I had more fun living in Montreal than I should have!


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

That's never good. We drive up to Ottawa a few weeks ago...Went thru a few bad storms..We really lucked out, bc we drove through Buffalo on the 17th


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

That's never good. We drive up to Ottawa a few weeks ago...Went thru a few bad storms..We really lucked out, bc we drove through Buffalo on the 17th


----------



## john mood (Nov 21, 2014)

*grille combo with TTS front bumper*

Hi,
I have been looking to modify my 2008 TT 3.2 cab with a different front end, now that the mechanicals have been totally upgraded by HPA Motorsports: http://fourtitude.com/news/aftermarket_tuner_news/sema-2014-hpa-motorsports-audi-tt/
Yes, TTRS-look alike kits are available, but I am more inclined to prefer this particular combination of TTRS? grille and TTS bumper on 
your blue TT. What exactly is this combo? Would it be a plug and play adaptation on to the 2008?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Top down on Christmas day in Canada! Priceless! Sure, I wore a toque and the hands were a little cold by the time I got where I was going, but it was still nice to enjoy the sunny day.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

That's fantastic TTtastic!



Did a pic with new software Intensity.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

My son and I were out and about also yesterday on the ice road,but grateful for the coupe roof and heated seats as it was -49C with the wind chill:laugh:It was the first time he had driven the new toy and he was a bit aggressive with the throttle,thankumpkin:for the Quattro.
Mac


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Garagemates!


----------



## raugusto (Apr 11, 2001)

vctt1 by David Ribeiro Photography, on Flickr


----------



## m.u.n.d.o. (Apr 10, 2010)

raugusto said:


> vctt1 by David Ribeiro Photography, on Flickr


Wheels? VMR? Love it!


----------



## raugusto (Apr 11, 2001)

m.u.n.d.o. said:


> Wheels? VMR? Love it!


yes, VMR V701 8.5x19 ET45 with 235/35


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Jan 27, 2014)

raugusto said:


> yes, VMR V701 8.5x19 ET45 with 235/35


Would this size and offset work on TTRS?


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

[KRAFTIG] said:


> Would this size and offset work on TTRS?



Most likely yes...


But you would be giving up quite a bit of contact patch with the skinnier than stock 235 tires, and 1/2 inch narrower wheels.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

First track day with the young 2500mile TTRS.
MSS Sport adjustable kit, APR STG-2+, 034-Motorsport catless downpipe and midpipes = pulling away from R8s on the straights and tight bends..... I'm in love!!!!































Daily: 2013 A4 allroad prestige/sport - glacier white/black - modified to be a "wide-body s-line A4 Avant" #audiavantprojectusa 

Track: 2013 TT-RS - Suzuka/Black - Tech/Alu-optics/SportExhst


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

MY new, old baby! Lol.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

My newer baby... (Ordered new)


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

That Super Beetle is tits!


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Fined said:


> That Super Beetle is tits!


Indeed! It's a cherry, all original 74. 68,157 original miles. All documents on the car back to first owners drivers test exam. I am 4rth owner. Just drove it back from LA to Phoenix last night. Baby topped out at 92 last night, wicked stout!


----------



## ohlookitsnat (Feb 2, 2015)

*R-Dash LEDs*


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

ohlookitsnat said:


>


Did I say you were welcome here?


----------



## Thorodinson (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi from the UK my 1st post this is my 2010 TT wrapped light grey


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

just hit 100,000 miles


----------



## Thorodinson (Feb 4, 2015)

^^^ absolutely love your wheels bro!!


----------



## Thorodinson (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Very clean.......Thorodinson :thumbup:


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

From earlier today. Still pretty stock, need to get my MSS Sport kit on and buy some summer wheels.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Evilevo said:


> From earlier today. Still pretty stock, need to get my MSS Sport kit on and buy some summer wheels.


^ Love that rolling pic!

Getting a little sun to help dry out the raggtop protector


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

tttastic said:


> ^ Love that rolling pic!
> 
> Getting a little sun to help dry out the raggtop protector


Thanks! Here's two more my friend took.


----------



## RoadTTripper (Aug 12, 2012)

tt-ho said:


> just hit 100,000 miles


Man! An I thought I was a RoadTTripper! Although I did hit that sort of mileage in my MK1 at about that age point. Keep driving!


----------



## Thorodinson (Feb 4, 2015)

@EvilEvo those shots bro are amazing


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

RoadTTripper said:


> Man! An I thought I was a RoadTTripper! Although I did hit that sort of mileage in my MK1 at about that age point. Keep driving!


lol crazy part is, the furthest I drove the car was from Orlando to Miami


----------



## MZFRED (Feb 20, 2015)

I'd been wanting one since 2011...flew to Muskegon, MI and drove home. Unfortunately, I have ~8 feet of snow now...

















My 2 babies. I had to make the license plate bracket, but I like it better than what would've come with the car.


----------



## RoadTTripper (Aug 12, 2012)

tt-ho said:


> lol crazy part is, the furthest I drove the car was from Orlando to Miami


Wow! You must be on the road A LOT! My mileage is all along the east coast to achieve that sort of mileage (MA->FL, MA->GA, MA->ME). Amazing how those shorter trips can add up.


----------



## nismogt1 (Feb 22, 2015)

*Pic of my new baby*










Not done too much to it yet.

Eibach Pro Kit which lowers the nose 1 inch & the rear .8 inch.
Hartmann TT RS replica wheels. 19x8.5 in Anthracite matt finish.
Continental DW 255x35x19 tire.

Have to decide just what to do on the motor.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

nismogt1 said:


> Not done too much to it yet.
> 
> Eibach Pro Kit which lowers the nose 1 inch & the rear .8 inch.
> Hartmann TT RS replica wheels. 19x8.5 in Anthracite matt finish.
> ...


For a stock wheel, these wheels really fit the car to me...look fantastic on it. Pretty car.


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

2011 Audi APR2+ Audi TTS. I had the TTRS grill and wheels on the car for the last 2 years. I was getting the car itch to find something new, but instead changed up the look for a refresh. S-Line Grill with Neuspeed RSE-10(19x9 ET45) in gunmetal with Michelin PSS riding on MSS springs.


----------



## Karl Wiedenhofer (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey!

I am Karl from Austria, and I would like to show you my TT Coupé 2.0 TFSI.

I bought it about a month ago and I am really happy with it. My TT is a pre-facelift with S line exterior & interior package, adaptive light and radio concert. These photos feature winter rims, in summer, I mount Audi 5 Arm 18" rims. Since I am a photographer, there's a lot of photos coming, but until now, I barely had time to do some shoots. 


















Cheers from the other side of the pond,
Karl


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

nice photos Karl


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome Karl. Nice pictures, keep 'em coming.


----------



## heliguy81 (Jan 15, 2010)

how do I add pics?
My first post... 
thanks

winter setup with BBS and summer with DPE's


----------



## heliguy81 (Jan 15, 2010)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bq0kjg0fybepb4g/1415655176309.jpeg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/rc1ycouiaqddyzb/image000000.jpg?dl=0


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

heliguy81 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/bq0kjg0fybepb4g/1415655176309.jpeg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rc1ycouiaqddyzb/image000000.jpg?dl=0



This better?


----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

Instagram: @ihatemk4kids


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Two out of three are clean today


----------



## SkyMad (Mar 8, 2015)

*My TTRS (first post)*



Hi guys, what better way to kick off my membership than a first post on this thread.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

last pic in winter mode before the summers go on


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

My TTS showed it's stuff today at ERAU SCIC 2nd Annual Hangar Meet (local college car show) getting the Best In Show! I was shocked. I washed it yesterday and cleaned the windows/iinterior....that's all I did. I almost didn't go today because I was so sore from climbing around the car cleaning the windows....glad I did. Especially proud that I do all my own cleaning on the car. I do have to say that quartz/ceramic coatings make things much easier to keep it that way.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Couple more pics of the car show------Best In Show-2015 Audi TTS Competition Package They were amazed that I haven't polished or waxed it in over a year and it still looks perfect. And the tires haven't been done since early December--it's end of March. All I did was wash it and clean the window/interior for the show and won!


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

^ congrats on your show win! how did you get that giant trophy home lol?! :laugh:

_____


random pic of the roommates


----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

Intsa: @ihatemk4kids


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)




----------



## RoadTTripper (Aug 12, 2012)

Pretarion said:


>


LOVE that color!


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

*Nicely done*

The front lip, side mirrors,wheels and spoiler blends in perfectly.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Pretarion-----beautiful shine.....what do you use on it?


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

^^

Thank you! The car has been coated with Opti-Coat Pro. I wash it regularly using Optimum's No rinse wash and wax, followed by Optimum's detailer and gloss enhancer to give it the final "pop" in the shine. It is a lot of work, but the results are phenomenal.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Pretarion said:


> ^^
> 
> Thank you! The car has been coated with Opti-Coat Pro. I wash it regularly using Optimum's No rinse wash and wax, followed by Optimum's detailer and gloss enhancer to give it the final "pop" in the shine. It is a lot of work, but the results are phenomenal.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I knew it had to be quartz.....great job.....


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Much thanks. It was a great investment that I highly recommend.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Pretarion said:


> Much thanks. It was a great investment that I highly recommend.


Same here but I used Gtechniq version. I'm thinking of having Ceramic Pro put on it....it has to be professionally installed. I did the Gtechniq myself.....took about 25 hours total for C1 and two coats of EXO on top of that. Then later I did the jams and wheels/brakes. Amazing stuff.....I will never wax again. I just won Best in Show at a small car show with only having to wash it a year after it was done!


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

^^

That's great on your win!! Congrats! I had a friend that introduced me to Opti-coat, hence the reason why I went with that product on my car. I heard nothing but great things about Gtechniq.
I recently took on some damage to my car and it is in the shop getting worked on. They majority of the car is needing to repainted, so they will be sanding off the Opti-coat on my car. The shop I am using just started using a product called FlightShield. It was originally developed for Aerospace to take on the extreme weather conditions that planes travel at the high altitude and speed. They transitioned it to auto and marine and it is now available to the public. They have two different versions, one is a reactive polymer and the other is a ceramic v2 coating. The reactive polymer is equal to Opticoat and Gtechniq, whereas the ceramic has a hardening property of H9 (hardest in its class of coatings). I am leaning on doing the ceramic, as I like the idea of better scratch protection than Opticoat. 

When do you plan on switching coatings?


----------



## a6s4 (Oct 11, 2010)

xTxTx said:


>


That black-on-black is simply spectacular. Details on wheels? Spacers? Dropped? Thanks in advance. Nicely done.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

Beautiful! What wheels are those?:thumbup:


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

They are Renn Motorsport RS-51 wheels. 19x9.5 et50 20lbs each. 

I still need to get my MSS springs on, just haven't had time.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

sweet! glad to see someone already has them fitted. I've been on the fence about getting the RS-51.. since TTRS front brakes. Glad to see they fit fine.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Fined said:


> sweet! glad to see someone already has them fitted. I've been on the fence about getting the RS-51.. since TTRS front brakes. Glad to see they fit fine.



There is a ton of clearance for the brakes. I have the stock 255 tires on, but if you want to put 275s on, I think a small 2-3mm spacer will be needed because it is already really close to the strut.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

good info. Do you happen to have any shots showing how flush those ended up being?


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Fined said:


> good info. Do you happen to have any shots showing how flush those ended up being?



Not directly down the side, but I can take one tonight after work.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Evilevo said:


> Not directly down the side, but I can take one tonight after work.


sweet thanks! was planning to do the +42 but I see the +50 does fit so great to know.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Fined said:


> sweet thanks! was planning to do the +42 but I see the +50 does fit so great to know.


Here you go. Kinda hard to get a good pic to show how they sit.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

looks good! thanks. the stretch looks fine too. I planned on sticking with OE width and hoped it wouldn't look too stancebro. no problems there either.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Fined said:


> looks good! thanks. the stretch looks fine too. I planned on sticking with OE width and hoped it wouldn't look too stancebro. no problems there either.


Yeah, I was worried they were going to be stretched too much. They aren't terrible, but my next set of tires will be 275s for sure.


----------



## kstts (May 18, 2013)

Currently how it sits after spending the last 2 days cleaning.


----------



## ohlookitsnat (Feb 2, 2015)

Sorry for Instagram quality


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

ohlookitsnat said:


> Sorry for Instagram quality


Reeeeeeeppoooooooooossstttttt


----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

Instagram: @ihatemk4kids


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

*Update....Ceramic Pro H9 & Light installed after polish*

Had the TTS polished and Ceramic Pro H9 (5 coats) & Light (2 coats) applied.....looks great....will last for years and years with little or no maintenance.....and protect the car from scratching too.


----------



## illbillTS (Apr 11, 2006)

Pic taken from a local meet this past weekend


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Just got the MSS Sports Fully Adjustable Springs put on. They still need to settle a bit, will most likely have to raise the front if it settles too much. 

I absolutely love how they ride though. They are for sure stiffer than stock, but nowhere near as harsh.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Went to dealer today in Sanford, FL and got my paddles replaced-they were sticking intermittently. Took couple pics while in Sanford.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Gotta luv those MSS.Awesome wheels and suspension set up.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Evilevo said:


> Just got the MSS Sports Fully Adjustable Springs put on. They still need to settle a bit, will most likely have to raise the front if it settles too much.
> 
> I absolutely love how they ride though. They are for sure stiffer than stock, but nowhere near as harsh.


Diggable car!


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Got the rear adjusted more. 25.25" FTG up front and 25.75" FTG in the rear.


----------



## submarineman (Oct 4, 2011)

*My TTS*

Coming to you from Canada...


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Oh, how I love Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca!






































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

sandjunkie said:


>


What wing is that? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

TroySico said:


> What wing is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Factory wing. S-Line Competition Package. Same wing as TT-RS.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

sandjunkie said:


> Factory wing. S-Line Competition Package. Same wing as TT-RS.


It looks huge...perhaps the angle! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

TroySico said:


> It looks huge...perhaps the angle!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Does look huge.....it's same as mine and TTRS.....very nice looking stock wing IMO!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

TroySico said:


> Oh, how I love Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the QUATTRO text from? Looks great


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Shot from SOWO the Matte blue TTS is mine.
[email protected]


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

@ SoWo


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Boo....looks good.....nice clean wheels...... Now get some Black Pearl on those tires....it will last about 4-6 months.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

boo9302 said:


> Shot from SOWO the Matte blue TTS is mine.
> [email protected]


Didn't see you down there. I was there in my TTRS.


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Evilevo said:


> Didn't see you down there. I was there in my TTRS.


What color is yours? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Boo....looks good.....nice clean wheels...... Now get some Black Pearl on those tires....it will last about 4-6 months.


Thanks!!! I will try it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

. 


This one???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

:screwy:

that SOWO TTRS.. 
you're driving around in an obviously modified TTRS but you need to take off the grill to show you had the money for an upgraded intercooler? scene points?


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

boo9302 said:


> .
> 
> 
> This one???
> ...


Nope. Mine is Phantom Black.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## jonkerns (Oct 31, 2001)

I just posted mine in the Mk II classified section.


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## taylorRichie (Jun 28, 2015)

*Mine.*

Fresh Bag install, Before the RS grille.








Grille Installed, but didn't have the mount for the rings.








Rings installed, but grainy pic 









APR Stage II Tune
APR Cast Aluminum DP
APR DSG Tune
APR Carbonio Intake
Haldex Race Controller


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Few new pics today 06/28/15.........


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

*More pics pls.*

More pics pls. 




GaBoYnFla said:


> Few new pics today 06/28/15.........


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Ginovega said:


> More pics pls.



Take a look here....there are a 2 folders of pics of the car:

http://s22.photobucket.com/user/GaBoYnFla/library/2015%20Audi%20TTS%20Competition%20Package


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

I was being sarcastic . :laugh:. Nice car though.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Ginovega said:


> More pics pls.





GaBoYnFla said:


> Take a look here....





Ginovega said:


> I was being sarcastic





:laugh::laugh:


----------



## coreyk (Jul 13, 2015)

*My 2013 Audi TTS APR Stage 1 w/ HPFP*


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Making friends


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

ride height looks great tttastic. car looks pretty aggressive with that height and the wheels/fitment.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks...I'm only now rub free after a couple of height changes and alignments lol! One finger all around now.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Great spot you chose for pics Evilevo.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

tttastic said:


> Thanks...I'm only now rub free after a couple of height changes and alignments lol! One finger all around now.


Car does look nice and perfect wheel gap all way round. What "adjustment" did you have to make? Alignment? Any tab trimming? Also, with it setting at that ride height, have you experience any hitting of the bump stops over larger bumps? I've heard a few complain about that when you go lower. Are those the 255/35 19 size tires?


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

I did grind down those metal tabs in the rear wells. I don't have adjustable rear camber arms so I was hoping the little bit of oem camber play would let me tuck the rears in far enough. With the height I set it to, I went and got an alignment and could not get more than -1.5 deg in the rears. On this setup, I had the occasional rub on the rear passenger wheel. It was really close though, so instead of buying camber arms, I dropped the rears another 3mm. Sounds counterintuitive but it changed the geometry just enough that max oem camber play could get to -1.75 on the next alignment. I'm flush and tucked now and have not rubbed since, despite just the one finger gap. I haven't hit the bumpstops to date. The tires are 255/35/19. It would all fit if I went for the established 19x9.5+45 fitment on our cars, but I wanted the deep concave version of the cf10 so I had to get +40. One thing to note, I deliberately chose continental dw for this setup, despite pilot super sports being my usual go to, but the extra girth of the pss would require fender pulling at the same 255/35 size.


----------



## Aimstylus (May 21, 2009)

Evilevo said:


> Nope. Mine is Phantom Black.


Tried to catch you and chit chat a couple times, but you were zippin' around every time I saw you


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Aimstylus said:


> Tried to catch you and chit chat a couple times, but you were zippin' around every time I saw you


At SoWo? I didn't drive around as much as I wanted to. 

Here's two more from my feature coming out soon at cleanaudi.com


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## Aimstylus (May 21, 2009)

Evilevo said:


> At SoWo? I didn't drive around as much as I wanted to.
> 
> Here's two more from my feature coming out soon at cleanaudi.com


Yup, at Sowo. I live about an hour away from the former event


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Another shot. The guy in the back was funny. :laugh:


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

I would say that this is the best pic of your car. Sweet!


----------



## NaK (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi,
I don't drive a TT (CC Driver here), but while I was driving in Shanghai I saw this atrocity, so I thought I'd share it with ya TT folks.
:banghead::banghead::banghead:

Capt'n 'Murica Mobile (ironically, in China)


----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/x8unBM]https://flic.kr/p/x8unBM


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Merlinen (May 27, 2014)

Current look of my TTRS


----------



## ExcessiveBoost (Oct 13, 2002)

Genuratuh said:


>




What lip is this?


----------



## esem (Jul 20, 2015)

Pretarion said:


>


DAMN! That is sick. Year/model? Can't tell if it's an S or RS? Assuming RS based on the front grille and fixed spoiler...


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

esem said:


> DAMN! That is sick. Year/model? Can't tell if it's an S or RS? Assuming RS based on the front grille and fixed spoiler...




There is certainly some irony in this..


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

esem said:


> DAMN! That is sick. Year/model? Can't tell if it's an S or RS? Assuming RS based on the front grille and fixed spoiler...


It's a TT or TTS. The RS has a different front bumper and no fog lights.


----------



## immortal.vash (Sep 13, 2015)

Mine is 2010 TTRS MT with stock look.


----------



## stormxzx (Sep 22, 2015)

pls delete the prev post ..


----------



## ohlookitsnat (Feb 2, 2015)

*Pink calipers to let people know I'm a girl*








See you at H2o!


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

hey it's a TT from Montreal, hi!

have you gone to any of the local meets?


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

stormxzx said:


> pls delete the prev post ..


can you post a few more pics of the wing?


----------



## ohlookitsnat (Feb 2, 2015)

Xc0m said:


> hey it's a TT from Montreal, hi!
> 
> have you gone to any of the local meets?


Nope, I've only gone to one of the Lamborghini cars and coffee


----------



## stormxzx (Sep 22, 2015)

Xc0m said:


> can you post a few more pics of the wing?







:wave: << Sure Bro .. No more pic's .. so i post a video .. u may have a look ^^


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Very clean Workz TT........:thumbup:


----------



## Workz_TT (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks! I can't believe my luck. The car is in mint condition. There are a couple of very light scratches on the paint (I could have these corrected next Spring)... and the leather on the driver's seat is a bit worn off on the side bolster. But other than that, the car looks like it's brand new.  I love that thing!


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

esem said:


> DAMN! That is sick. Year/model? Can't tell if it's an S or RS? Assuming RS based on the front grille and fixed spoiler...


Its a TT S-Line Competition. 2013 came available in glacier white, somoa orange, milano red, and daytona gray. Here is mine in glacier white.


----------



## taylorRichie (Jun 28, 2015)

Wrapped, Bagged, Stage 2+ K04


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

sandjunkie said:


> Its a TT S-Line Competition. 2013 came available in glacier white, somoa orange, milano red, and daytona gray. Here is mine in glacier white.




Did you change the grill or did it come that way?


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Did you change the grill or did it come that way?


Both Sandjunkie's car and mine use the TTRS grille. A must upgrade from the original.


----------



## taylorRichie (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

What happened?


----------



## taylorRichie (Jun 28, 2015)

K04 upgrade blew a coil pack 48 hours later.

Should be back in working order later today. :laugh:


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

UGH! Those damn coil packs! Do you have the R8 Red tops?


----------



## taylorRichie (Jun 28, 2015)

Pretarion said:


> UGH! Those damn coil packs! Do you have the R8 Red tops?


I do now! 

Back in business...


----------



## bys299 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi guys, recently bought a TT... went through this thread and almost don't feel like posting, amazing cars in here. Mine is just a bone-stock 2008 TFSI 2.0, no TTS or TTRS... it's in factory condition, not a thing changed on it and full service history. Went for a drive the other day and came across some nice spots for pics. 

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

All models are welcome.....looks nice.....great shape.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Beautiful and clean looking car. Welcome!!


----------



## bys299 (Oct 26, 2015)

GaBoYnFla said:


> All models are welcome.....looks nice.....great shape.





Pretarion said:


> Beautiful and clean looking car. Welcome!!


thanks guys! will be prowling the forums for advice and inspiration. Only thing is that I'm in Germany, so some of the parts will be hard to come by... 
on the flip side, OEM stuff should be easier to get my hands on.


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

H2oi 2015


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

My 2013 TT RS and 350Z Twin Turbo


----------



## biard27 (Dec 3, 2015)

My baby when I first bought her!


----------



## biard27 (Dec 3, 2015)

*My baby*


----------



## enkil (Nov 3, 2013)

Mouthwatering :laugh:


----------



## Hoot55 (Dec 20, 2015)

*Rothenburg*

Awesome pics...both car & city! 

Rothenburg is one of the most beautiful cities I've ever been in.

Enjoy the driving; the possibilities are almost limitless.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)




----------



## Ignantt (Jan 3, 2016)

Figured I'd get a few shots of my ride up:

White 2012 Audi TT RS:

































And... then I started modding...

Some shots of the car after it was wrapped in 3M matte red:

























And then came the new air intake from CTS Turbo:

















And then came the new air suspension:


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Regular wash today and took some pics.....Ceramic Pro 9H (5 coats) and Light (2 coats)....beautiful shine after 10 months. Using Sport occasionally after washing. Car sits in the Florida sun daily while at work. Garage kept at night. The gloss is amazing.


----------



## Figure8 (Jun 8, 2015)

Picked this up today.

'09 Solar Orange TTS


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Here are a couple pics from yesterday, last night and this morning 





































That's an A8 behind the TTRS, lol.


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

Where are you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Optical TDI said:


> Where are you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maryland. Like 20 minutes outside of DC. We are getting hammered by a blizzard right now. They are calling for another 10" of snow before it ends.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Evilevo said:


> Here are a couple pics from yesterday, last night and this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Poor little RS......you come down to Florida and I'll keep you in a warm garage! :laugh:


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Poor little RS......you come down to Florida and I'll keep you in a warm garage!


Haha. I have a garage but I have my Golf TDI in there right now. It got hit the other day and I didn't want it getting snowed on with the damage.


----------



## bchmarketingandmerch (Jun 30, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh and if any of you pick up the Audizine calendar, grab volume 1. My car is featured for November.


----------



## bchmarketingandmerch (Jun 30, 2015)

Very nice rs

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## onedopeaudi (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## JASON21 (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## spinzon (Feb 29, 2016)

*Nice*

Beautiful Car Gabon!


----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

Audi TT


----------



## DLSmall (Mar 29, 2016)

*My Baby*

Just purchased in February (2016) Porsche Riviera Blue 2013 TT RS Exclusive Exter/ Black Inter

My favorite picture so far...waiting for weather to break before we get her out.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I was ready for the show but the forecast kept most people away.....forecast was rain...there was no rain and it was really nice....only the club people showed up....got a consolatory trophy anyway. I won Best In Show at this event last year.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice car ! Nice Parks ! :thumbup:


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Ginovega said:


> Nice car ! Nice Parks ! :thumbup:




The tag is a handicapped tag.....


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

You're saying u have a handicap tag ? Walk dude , it's good for ya .tsk tsk .


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Ginovega said:


> You're saying u have a handicap tag ? Walk dude , it's good for ya .tsk tsk .


Yes, I'd love to walk normally....but I've had a spinal cord injury....I walk like a penguin.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Sorry dude I dint know you have a back injury . No wonder you dont like waxing your own car , . . . . .

. . . . . But then again " knock on wood ! "

I'm pretty sure you will win more shows not leaving you car looking like stock .


----------



## Benullz (Apr 14, 2016)

*TT K04 + Other bits*

I love going through this thread


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice BBS ! :thumbup:


----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

follow my build on instagram @ihatemk4kids


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Finally...


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

2016 Redbull Global Rallycross......


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

GaBoYnFla said:


> 2016 Redbull Global Rallycross......


Did that beast win again ? 

Need to lower the front more .


----------



## bchmarketingandmerch (Jun 30, 2015)

Ginovega said:


> Did that beast win again ?
> 
> Need to lower the front more .












Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

*At Thunderhill Raceway Park*


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

Couple of recent photos ...


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

No more Magride


----------



## 8JVR6 (Oct 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHOS7 (Jul 25, 2016)

@ 8JVR6, hey I'm heavily considering getting a 3.2 TT but want to go to turbo since I'm coming from a 335i. Would you mind if I PM you with some questions about yout build?


----------



## 8JVR6 (Oct 31, 2013)

GHOS7 said:


> @ 8JVR6, hey I'm heavily considering getting a 3.2 TT but want to go to turbo since I'm coming from a 335i. Would you mind if I PM you with some questions about yout build?


Sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bchmarketingandmerch (Jun 30, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## GHOS7 (Jul 25, 2016)

^ Very clean! What are you lowered on?


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Updated evolution of my car*

As shown on here before..

Original:











First wrap in white:











Newest wrap in Red:


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Do you have any HD close up pics of the roof?


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Do you have any HD close up pics of the roof?


----------



## AlexLynch (Aug 25, 2016)

Picked up my new baby this past weekend. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## headinjured (Jul 20, 2016)

All taken yesterday


----------



## Benullz (Apr 14, 2016)

*Pre Aesthetic K04 TT*

Car has an APR K04 Kit with the Carbonio intake and the APR down pipe. Also running the GFB DV+ and I know some people prefer Forge, but holy ****, this thing is noticeably different  I'm swapping my S3 intercooler with an IE or Wagner unit next month, as well as swapping the spoiler and grille for RS style ones. Depending on what my $ situation looks like, I may opt for a different exhaust setup and a PSS10 setup as well. Im curious to know what you guy have for exhausts on your 2.0's. I can't find many options, but I did find the Cobra Sport. I know people have mixed feelings about them, but it sounds pretty good and I can get it to the states for less than $800. I realize you get what you pay for, but there just isn't much out there. 
I know it's not really a performance thing, for me it's a sound thing. The stock exhaust is fine, quiet when I want and loud on WOT, but I'm used to my old Billy Boat system I had on my A4. Of course, that thing droned for days.

Anyways- This is my project! Love looking at all yours!


----------



## Benullz (Apr 14, 2016)

Underwent a little transformation (inside and out)


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Shinny for living in the Florida sun.....Ceramic Pro....just did a fresh coat of CP Light on top and Black Pearl on the tires.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Freshly arrived...


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Love the color TheMaOdy66...... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Love the color TheMaOdy66...... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Me as well. :heart:


----------



## RefinedAdam (May 8, 2013)

Went a bit nuts on my interior.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

RefinedAdam said:


> Went a bit nuts on my interior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Looks great....That is new leather right? I've got a deposit on a new 2017 TT and want the rear seats to match the diamond on the front...not sure if they could just stitch the rear covers and reinstall? I bet the pattern on them stock would prevent that? Anyone seen this done?


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Any info on the arm rest?


----------



## RefinedAdam (May 8, 2013)

Here's the armrest: http://www.tt-armrest.com/en/

Not cheap, but looks fantastic. Mine has started sagging under the weight of elbows. Not quite sure how I'll get it fixed. But it's still a massive improvement on the OEM hot dog bun. 

Here are my back seats, btw. All matched! I had it all done in Culver City in LA. And yes: it's new leather in the stitched panels. The one caveat: the seat warmers don't work as well under the quilting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Here is my interior update. Not as extensive as Adam's, but definitely different. Perforated leather inners with diamond crossed stitching


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Miss Audi (as a couple of friends named my car) hanging out at the 24 Hours of Daytona with an old school friend!


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

^^

Nice Photo! Always loved the slant noses!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Miss Audi (as a couple of friends named my car) hanging out at the 24 Hours of Daytona with an old school friend!


Is this an original 935? :thumbup:


----------



## EXI73 (Dec 12, 2016)

My TTRS, currently sitting in a workshop while the ECU is sent to the states for an APR tune.

Just fitted 20" Vorsteiner FF 103 wheels.


----------



## CRZY_CNUK (Aug 28, 2005)

Some track day fun at Carolina Motorsports Park


----------



## ErockR32 (Oct 20, 2009)

Picked her up on 12/31/16 Been having a blast for a month or so now


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

ErockR32 said:


> Picked her up on 12/31/16 Been having a blast for a month or so now





Nice, interesting color....haven't see that one before. Is it a TTS? Wheels, skirts, fog lights, mirror caps are TTS. What year is it? Did you have a R32 before this? I did before my 2011 one....


----------



## ErockR32 (Oct 20, 2009)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Nice, interesting color....haven't see that one before. Is it a TTS? Wheels, skirts, fog lights, mirror caps are TTS. What year is it? Did you have a R32 before this? I did before my 2011 one....


Yea MY12 TTS Prem Plus with Navi, got her with 34k miles. Misano Red Pearl ( I think at least ) is the color. It really is a nice color. Did not look good in the dealer photos but when I saw it in person I was like damn that is a nice looking paint.

I had a MY08 R32 with United Motorsport Stage 1 ECU/DSG w/ spark cut. Milltek Non Res exhaust. H&R Springs and some other small cosmetic stuff. Was a great car I wanted something with a bit more power ( and soon tune ) and a bit sportier.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Nice TTS, but that color is actually Volcano Red. A pretty rare color in the Audi lineup. Misano red is a pure red color that is actually one of the most stark reds offered. I love Volcano though, looks amazing in the sun. 



ErockR32 said:


> Yea MY12 TTS Prem Plus with Navi, got her with 34k miles. Misano Red Pearl ( I think at least ) is the color. It really is a nice color. Did not look good in the dealer photos but when I saw it in person I was like damn that is a nice looking paint.
> 
> I had a MY08 R32 with United Motorsport Stage 1 ECU/DSG w/ spark cut. Milltek Non Res exhaust. H&R Springs and some other small cosmetic stuff. Was a great car I wanted something with a bit more power ( and soon tune ) and a bit sportier.


----------



## ErockR32 (Oct 20, 2009)

Pretarion said:


> Nice TTS, but that color is actually Volcano Red. A pretty rare color in the Audi lineup. Misano red is a pure red color that is actually one of the most stark reds offered. I love Volcano though, looks amazing in the sun.


Well that explains why I could never find a picture that looked even close to what I have. Good to know I thank you for that information. A lot of people I talked to said it was Misano red. :banghead:


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

You are welcome. 
Here are the colors for 2012. 
http://paintref.com/cgi-bin/colorcodedisplay.cgi?manuf=Audi&con=m&year=2012&rows=50

You can also look on the inside of your drivers door. There is a four digit paint code that you can reference to the chart I linked to


----------



## ErockR32 (Oct 20, 2009)

Pretarion said:


> You are welcome.
> Here are the colors for 2012.
> http://paintref.com/cgi-bin/colorcodedisplay.cgi?manuf=Audi&con=m&year=2012&rows=50
> 
> You can also look on the inside of your drivers door. There is a four digit paint code that you can reference to the chart I linked to


Thanks man. Appreciate it. That little color box looks so dark by volcano. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

ErockR32 said:


> Thanks man. Appreciate it. That little color box looks so dark by volcano. Really appreciate it.


It does look dark, but that is definitely Volcano. 
Take care


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

New to the mk2 TT group (had two mk1 TT and recently came from a Mkv R32) just picked it up end of December (2011 TTS) and just last week put in air ride setup.


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

_DNA6376 by Natani Foto, on Flickr

still waiting on wheels....


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Some racetrack fun from me as well. Btw, the car likes it as much as I do, he is jumping from joy...










... and very much likes playing with the other fast guys ...



















... as well as being alone on track showing dynamics of speed.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice images sir! :thumbup:


----------



## siteseer (Apr 26, 2017)

k04, downpipe, and intercooler getting installed in a couple days ... very excited!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

[KRAFTIG] said:


> Nice images sir! :thumbup:


Kind thanks, Sir!


----------



## bchmarketingandmerch (Jun 30, 2015)

A ĺiitle trackday car from Aus!!!









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

Not the best photo. But I also need to wash my car.... until then.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

OrangeA4 said:


> White TTS w/ Speedlines


Damn. I need a set of those in my life. 

Here's mine:


----------



## TTeflon (Jun 8, 2017)

'13 TTS Roadster Prestige
MSS Sport Springs, APR Stage 1+, Neuspeed intake, AutoTech HPFP, Neuspeed rear swaybar, 034 dogbone insert. EBC rotors and red stuff pads (since this pic).
Externally, it looks very stock. But when it moves....hehe...

Considering my next mods.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

New racetrack fun...


----------



## oldtimerfahrt (Mar 20, 2013)

*Mein TT*


----------



## BeavenX5 (Mar 4, 2013)

*A few pictures of my baby...*

2008 TT Roadster with baseball optic interior


with Ottinger front grill:









Audi UL rings decals, painted black OEM wheels:









Oettinger exhaust and rear valence, Tourist Trophy badge:









and just a nice one at the lake:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

audi tt with vw cc 19 wheels 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

*2012 Audi TTRS - 19" Rohana Staggered Wheels*





Cleaned the engine bay:


----------



## Pedro Mogollon (Sep 20, 2016)

croman44 said:


> As shown on here before..
> 
> Original:
> 
> ...


What tire and wheel size are you using? Do you have rubbing issues?


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

Summer Setup









With my Mini me, "My Nephews car" :laugh:










Winter Setup


----------



## Jonnymooshoo (Apr 16, 2011)

I've been a long time VW enthusiast, my last bring a big turbo bagged MK4 R32, I picked this TT us last week









Sent from my LYA-L0C using Tapatalk


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

LOL, just realized I’m in the wrong forum. sorry boys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

It's the wife's. No TTRS, but it is a Quattro and very fun to drive.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

sdezego said:


> It's the wife's. No TTRS, but it is a Quattro and very fun to drive.


Nice! Love the color as well. It's the wife's but I'm sure you've taken it for a spin right? Another beauty parked beside it


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

northendroid said:


> Nice! Love the color as well. It's the wife's but I'm sure you've taken it for a spin right? Another beauty parked beside it


Most definitely, I have  And thanks!

Love your TTRS!


----------



## RedATPGti (Nov 25, 2002)

*My TTS*

Picked up my STaSIS TTS in January and I have done a few mods since then...

With the original STaSIS/Champion Motorsport wheels:





After switching to Neuspeed wheels:





By the way, the STaSIS wheels are for sale if anybody is interested.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

RedATPGti said:


> Picked up my STaSIS TTS in January and I have done a few mods since then...


Beautiful car, congratulations!


----------



## ThePhoenix (Aug 30, 2012)

*new TT.... black on black*

Bought this today as my commuter

Ah, photo not showing...its a 2008 TT black on black


Now I need to mod it

First thing is new rims.....


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

oem height







coilovers



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pratiksha (Aug 5, 2020)

Nice


----------



## nokia8860 (May 8, 2000)

No _real_ mods yet unless you count the RS style grill and the A2DP adapter because Audi assumed all we wanted to do was make phone calls.


----------



## robotvoice (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Jeangrim (Jul 26, 2016)

1200hp, 2008 TT.

Brian Crower 12mm+ camshafts, Supertech valve springs, Schimmel Performance Billet cam gears, Schimmel Performance mechanical tensioner, JE forged pistons with 23mm Pins, Pauter forged aluminum rods with micro polished 2.8L crankshaft, King racing rods and main bearings. ARP 625+ head studs, MLS head gasket with allowance for a custom O-ring, Billet Main cap Girdle ARP 625+ main studs, Precision 8385 Turbocharger (1200hp), Walbro pumps, 1700cc injectors, Inconel Turbo Studs with Rolled Threads, CNC Machined Billet Aluminum Turbo Inlet Adapter, HPA Proprietary Cast Exhaust Manifold with External 02 Sensor Bungs, Stainless Steel Downpipes with Interlock Flex Joint, HPA 88mm high flow Cat back exhaust, Stainless Steel Manifold Heatshield, Turbo Blanket and Additional Heatshields, Compression Reduction kit, Liquid Cooled Short Runner Intake Manifold, Aftercooler Package for AWIC, HPA big brakes, HRE Flow Form FF 15’s, Carbon Fiber hood, rear wing and fender scoops BMP/APR respectively.


----------



## SlayStation (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## nokia8860 (May 8, 2000)

Updated photo with H&R Springs, Rotiform TUF-R


----------



## KylieL13 (Jul 24, 2021)

I’m new to the forum but wanted to post my new baby. A 2013 TTS that I picked up with 6k miles on it. Got it shipped from Montana and it arrived last week! Just got some decent photos of it. The only thing I’ve done so far was put some yellow fog bulbs in it.


----------



## 9sec (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeangrim said:


> 1200hp, 2008 TT.
> 
> Brian Crower 12mm+ camshafts, Supertech valve springs, Schimmel Performance Billet cam gears, Schimmel Performance mechanical tensioner, JE forged pistons with 23mm Pins, Pauter forged aluminum rods with micro polished 2.8L crankshaft, King racing rods and main bearings. ARP 625+ head studs, MLS head gasket with allowance for a custom O-ring, Billet Main cap Girdle ARP 625+ main studs, Precision 8385 Turbocharger (1200hp), Walbro pumps, 1700cc injectors, Inconel Turbo Studs with Rolled Threads, CNC Machined Billet Aluminum Turbo Inlet Adapter, HPA Proprietary Cast Exhaust Manifold with External 02 Sensor Bungs, Stainless Steel Downpipes with Interlock Flex Joint, HPA 88mm high flow Cat back exhaust, Stainless Steel Manifold Heatshield, Turbo Blanket and Additional Heatshields, Compression Reduction kit, Liquid Cooled Short Runner Intake Manifold, Aftercooler Package for AWIC, HPA big brakes, HRE Flow Form FF 15’s, Carbon Fiber hood, rear wing and fender scoops BMP/APR respectively.
> View attachment 94531
> ...


this car is insane! were are you located ?


----------



## 9sec (Jun 12, 2021)

full wetsand 3000 grit to 5000 grit paint correction polish and 2 layers ceramic coating samoa orange ttrs


----------



## 3pedalRS (Apr 15, 2021)

9sec said:


> full wetsand 3000 grit to 5000 grit paint correction polish and 2 layers ceramic coating samoa orange ttrs
> View attachment 117490


Killer color. Paint restoration looks fantastic!


----------



## giorgiocogg (Oct 25, 2021)

Cheers, from Santiago, Chile.


----------



## oscarmv (Jun 10, 2021)

New to me 2013 TTRS. Bought 09/21 with 5600 miles, just passed 7400.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

oscarmv said:


> ...5600 miles, just passed 7400.


What?!


----------



## oscarmv (Jun 10, 2021)

KylieL13 said:


> I’m new to the forum but wanted to post my new baby. A 2013 TTS that I picked up with 6k miles on it. Got it shipped from Montana and it arrived last week! Just got some decent photos of it. The only thing I’ve done so far was put some yellow fog bulbs in it


I thought the US ones didn't come with fog lights? Mod or originally Canadian?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

oscarmv said:


> I thought the US ones didn't come with fog lights? Mod or originally Canadian?


TTS had foglights. Not TTRS.


----------



## oscarmv (Jun 10, 2021)

Ah I forgot the TTS also had a rear wing and didn't think to check the badging.

I wonder if I could be able to get fog lights installed on my TTRS. I really miss having them whenever they would come in handy.


----------



## nokia8860 (May 8, 2000)

Updated photo with new wheels ABT Sportsline A10 9.5Jx19


----------



## bangarng (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Doperidexxx (9 mo ago)

Going for the minimalistic oem+ look


----------



## bangarng (Aug 24, 2017)

First trackcross event of 2022, then straight back to the garage and detailed for Dubs at the Lake. I call her my 'event car'.


----------



## nokia8860 (May 8, 2000)

2013 TT RS Monza Silver Pearl


----------



## VRPISSED (Jan 7, 2005)




----------



## Atlas Delmar (Nov 13, 2019)

I don't really have any photoshoot pictures I can share but, here's a link to a quick video.






#thevlogca #quattro #audisport #becauseracecar #audiclubeasterncanada #gofastdontdie #atlasdelmar #builtnotbought


TikTok video from atlasdelmar (@atlasdelmar): "#thevlogca #quattro #audisport #becauseracecar #audiclubeasterncanada #gofastdontdie #atlasdelmar #builtnotbought". Sweet Dreams.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## JMBone (4 mo ago)

New to the forum. Got a 2012 TT RS based out of Colorado. Suzuka gray, and all the options. Few mods on it too. Eventually it'll have a lot lol


----------



## MrCarvil (Jun 29, 2020)

Here’s my 2015 TT S-line. Your cars are looking great!!


----------



## MrCarvil (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## bangarng (Aug 24, 2017)

Track Day


----------



## Atlas Delmar (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## DjMarkOne (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

Here’s my RS ready for winter.


----------



## Jetronic (Mar 12, 2002)

Not too many original owners around here any longer. I had purchased my first TTRS in 2011 and owned it until 2017. When I sold that car, it was an instant regret. So finally last year I found another low miles Daytona TTRS - This one was owned by the actor James Cromwell and upgraded to APR Stage 3 back in 2013. He actually tracked the car quite a bit - if you look around you will see promotional photos from Borla with him standing next to this car. He signed the driver's side sun visor when he sold the car. The car has so many upgrades that I'm still sorting it all out. 

Also seen here is my Scirocco 16V which I've owned since 1993.


----------

